# Helle Futura Style .....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 4, 2017)

Here is one I did this past week styled after Helle's Futura ....used 52100 with Gidgee wood handle. It is a hidden tang that I also pinned light and sharp. Brass guard and pins...now onto the sheath...

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice work Pappy!


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice job Pappy, though I am not a fan of the Scandi grind.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 4, 2017)

WTG Pappy!


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 23, 2017)

Can anyone clue me in on prices of nice knives like these


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 23, 2017)

Justin message me pappy

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 1, 2018)

Nice work Pappy I like the brass pins and guard, what do you mean by "pinned the tang light and sharp"? Jack.... Sir?


----------

